# I'm Out People



## coachcarey (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys been real fun this phone has been awesome with a ton of devs putting new shit out( for a long time) daily but i am afraid its days may be number and for that( and the fact my buddy gave me a rezound he had laying around) im on to bigger and better phones lol again its been fun have a nice one fellas and i hop you guys get ics soon!!!!


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

why do people keep making these threads? I think one "so long, I have a new phone" thread would be sufficient.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

inflated sense of self-importance.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Yup. Its cuz we are better than you ;-) lol.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Yup. Its cuz we are better than you ;-) lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You're drunk 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Elvis has left the building.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

coachcarey said:


> Hey guys been real fun this phone has been awesome with a ton of devs putting new shit out( for a long time) daily but i am afraid its days may be number and for that( and the fact my buddy gave me a rezound he had laying around) im on to bigger and better phones lol again its been fun have a nice one fellas and i hop you guys get ics soon!!!!


+1 went 2 gnex will be getting it tuesday bought it from swappa.com for 330 and sold tb for 130.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I mean if your thanking the devs...there is nothing wrong with it, not like we have an over-abundance of threads anyways haha....but I guess one thread would be more efficient


----------



## coachcarey (Dec 22, 2011)

well hey i just started it lol but yes the point was to thank our dev not some people that just looking for new news so yeah but have a good one fellas and like i said im still hoping for a leak for yall


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, what a wonderful and friendly community Rootz is. Come on guys, you don't need to act like a bunch of jerks, you could just leg it go.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Armada said:


> Wow, what a wonderful and friendly community Rootz is. Come on guys, you don't need to act like a bunch of jerks, you could just leg it go.


haha yea...most people are on here are very friendly though, there is always a few rough stragglers on any forum you go on


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Coachcarey seems like a good guy. I'm just in favor of a single "thanks and bye guys thread" is all. Good luck with your new phone.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

threads like these are the fault of facebook. we don't need a status update on your "current phone of choice" decision(s).

jus' sayin'.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

YeH if we don't see your face around here hardly. Then we know you moved on.

Status update: I just transported my thunderbolt from SC back to VA.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

My thunderbolt is also still in VA.

And hm, I got a new device and never said good bye?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I never quite understood the reasoning to tell everyone you're getting a new phone in the forum. Heck, my TB is unable to be used, but I still post here. Never felt the need to make a thread about it, but each to their own I suppose. I say just ignore it if you happen to not like it.


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

loved my tb for 2yrs, renewed contract to get s3, but i will keep it so i can put ics on it 1 day


----------



## coachcarey (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to cause a up roar fellas been around these parts for awhile figured I would say good bye and thank the devs didn't think much of creating a thread didn't know it was a big deal the people in the thunderbolt side have been more then helpful so I thought it would be nice to show some love lol.. any who it's been fun...


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Enjoy your new phone. Didn't mean to flame, but there's been a number of these threads created. But if the mods don't care, then I won't either.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

yamaha_wins said:


> loved my tb for 2yrs, renewed contract to get s3, but i will keep it so i can put ics on it 1 day


Wow, it hasn't even been out for 1.5 years yet so you must have a super secret HTC prototype version


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I just jumped to a GS3, The Bolt was good while it lasted

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got the GS3 too, but kept my Bolt cause it's still a new replacement for my old one with a pushed in power button.

I want to put ICS on it and play with other ROMs, and use it as a wifi skype phone.

There's still lots of fun left in the Bolt!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimShady (May 3, 2012)

Mattes said:


> My thunderbolt is also still in VA.
> 
> And hm, I got a new device and never said good bye?


What the hell is VA?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Va is Virginia. One of the fifty states and one of the original thirteen colonies.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Va is Virginia. One of the fifty states and one of the original thirteen colonies.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


history lesson! lol

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I just hope he isn't from this country. If he is our school system has failed him. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Va is Virginia. One of the fifty states and one of the original thirteen colonies.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I thought it was a commonwealth! LOL


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I just hope he isn't from this country. If he is our school system has failed him. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Lmao! yeah, won't be a postal service employee any time soon lol

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Didn't want to be a know it all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

How does this have three pages! haha


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Because of people like you and me lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll...accept that.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

hahaha. yeah, can never keep my mouth shut, just like in real life.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------

